
Thoughtbot's Playbook for developing apps - prawn
http://playbook.thoughtbot.com
======
rochoa
First: thanks a lot for coming with all this.

Now, some comments around navigation:

* Keep the left menu open for the section I'm currently viewing so I can easily go to the next subsection.

* Without JavaScript the drop down menu doesn't work.

* It would be nice to be able to have all items in navigation always displayed.

Edited for list presentation.

------
pbiggar
They talk about Continuous Integration and how its speed is really important;
I can vouch for that. We spent months making Circle (<https://circleci.com>)
the fastest CI around, because our customers really needed it. Between
parallelism and low-level tweaks we've reduced 90 minutes builds to 10
minutes, and the difference to productivity is unreal.

------
rhizome
I'm sure this is partially by design, but it's not apparent that this is
actually the front cover of the book, and the most noticeable thing about the
page, aside from the credits and such, is the "Buy It Now" button. This might
spike your bounces.

~~~
prawn
(I have no relationship with thoughtbot and not sure if any of them post here.
Just thought it was a URL worth posting.)

For anyone who might've missed it, the content index is on the left side. From
the pages I've read so far, it seems that there's some useful information in
there.

~~~
Alterlife
If they care enough to read their traffic / referrer logs, they'll be here
soon enough.

~~~
Croaky
Hello :)

